# can u download drivers from one computer and install them on another?



## timothee (Oct 13, 2011)

hey i installed windows 7 ultimate recently but lost many drivers and specifically the wifi driver so i am unable to connect to the internet via that laptop so is it possible to download them from another computer and install them on the other laptop?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Yes, you can download drivers as standalone files and save them to a CD or thumb drive for transfer to another computer. However, Windows 7 usually will install a driver for a WiFi device if it detects one.

If you need assistance finding drivers post the make and model of your laptop, your operating system version, and whether it is 32 or 64 bit. If you have a USB or PC-card WiFi device specify it's make and model number too.


----------



## timothee (Oct 13, 2011)

ok the model is asus Eee PC 1201N and i recently installed windows 7 ultimate 64bit as for the wifi info i dont know if this is correct bt on the back of the laptop its says wireless module:AW-NE107H then FCC ID:TX2-RTL8191SE and IC:6317A-RTL8191SE so i dont know which is the module number but thats all there is...


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

The Asus download site mostly just has BIOS updates:

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Eee- ASUS Eee PC 1201N (Seashell)

According to the manual:

If the wireless connection icon does not show in the Notification area, activate the wireless LAN function by pressing (<Fn> + <F2>) before configuring a wireless network connection.​


----------



## timothee (Oct 13, 2011)

my fn function doesnt work for some reason any pointers on what it could be?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi your wifi drivers is here ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Eee- ASUS Eee PC 1201N (Seashell)
install it and see if that helps


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

For FN key update the *AsusACPI driver*


----------

